# Finnex Nano purchase-----help!!!!



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I was wondering what system would make a better nano tank. The Finnex 8 or 4? The 8 and the 4 are both considered nanos, but what would you get?

The 8 could hold more fish, but give a bigger look...............


The 4 could hold less fish and plants but give it a more petite and cool look..........


Also, what plants/fish should I get for the 4 or the 8?


All recommendations welcome!!!!


----------



## Trace63 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ummm, I dont see how any of us could answer whats better. Its all a matter of your own personal taste.


----------



## Choco (Dec 8, 2007)

question is kinda subjective...

But for me personally, I wouldn't really consider an 8g a nano since it is kinda big and you probably need a "dedicated" place to put the tank. Unlike the smaller 3 gallonish tank you can probably easily put in on your desk or book shelf..etc


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah, I thought the same, but if you do get a 8 , you can put in larger and nicer plants.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I want your opinions..............This will help a lot


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, do you want a small tank, or a smaller one? One will give you more room to work with, and the other will make things look a lot more "tight," which isn't necessarily a bad thing.

The 4 gallon will probably look "finished" a lot sooner than the 8 gallon would. But it will be smaller and not as noticeable as the 8 gallon.

Maybe you could just flip a coin? 

(If it were me, I would just get one of each... can't have too many tanks, right?)


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I dont have enough money, Im only a teenager who lacks an allowance!:icon_eek:


----------



## Trace63 (Dec 23, 2007)

Get a job? lol

<-- been working since age of 14


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

CHILD LABOR!!!!!!! LOL


*Where could you work, besides for your parents?*


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I worked at my dads b4 , but he only works during the week, and I have school (the only time I can work is during summer break).....he used to pay me $20 a day


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Ask around at different LFS's to see if they have any used small tanks they'd be willing to part with for a decent price. Also, check on Craigslist.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks, but that wasnt my question..........I might look into that though, it is a good idea...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for all your help peeps, I want both, but I dont have the money to buy them or keep them running, so I might end up buying the 4 gallon. But still IDK


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

LOL. What do you think I should get ? If I have an 8 gallon, I have more room, and if I have a 4 gallon, it will look petite and nano like it is suppose to


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I think I should get a 4 gallon, but I really like the space an 8 gallon gives me to aquascape.


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

I like the 8. It still seems pretty small to me:


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

fishman9809 said:


> I think I should get a 4 gallon, but I really like the space an 8 gallon gives me to aquascape.


Get the 8, you will not have to regret/worry about upgrading later. Borrow money if you have to


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Where did you find the 8? I haven't seen them available anywhere for over a year now.

Ok, googled my answer  That's cool, wish I had the cash for another one. For what it's worth, I really like my 8gl, but it's all personal preference. Keep in mind, the 8 has a plastic rim on the bottom and you'll need to pull it off if you want the real rimless look. Easy to do though. Oh, the 8gl comes with more light :thumbsup:


----------



## Fishwood (Feb 1, 2008)

I own the 8...it's a good tank. But seriously, there are no real answers to this question. You're thinking about it the wrong way anyway. You should first think, what do I want to keep in it? Then you should decide which tank can better accomodate that.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I found it at many websites: google it

This is the website for the 8 gallon: http://www.fishtankshop.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=10183

This is the website for the 4 gallon: http://www.oceanreeflections.com/headings.aspx?prodcat=Aquariums&heading=Finnex&page=1


(You have to click 4 gallon)


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

The difference between the aquarium prices is only a few bucks, so the 8 gallon is a probably a better deal.


----------



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Get the eight. 

You can always sell the eight later if you don't like it. The really small nanos can be difficult because you run out of space really quickly (equipment + scape + fish). Also your fish choices are limited. I used to keep a couple of 2.5's but I will be breaking them down in favor of a 10gal

I like nanos but i think it's more of a quaint attraction than anything else.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks, but it turns out that finnex no longer makes the 8 gallon, only the 4 gallon. Also, the seller for the 8 gallon I listed before no longer sells it either! Where can I find one?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I like the 8. It still seems pretty small to me:

















__________________

Your right, it still seems small enough, thanks!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

how do you quote?


----------



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Go for an ADA then:

Mini M: 5.15Gal $50.00
Mini L: 8.88Gal $75.00

Aqua Forest Aquarium

hit the "quote" button

here is the format:
"[ QUOTE=fishman9809;526900]how do you quote?[/QUOTE ]"


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

But it is like 20 bucks more, and as I said before, I am a teenager lacking funds


----------



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

not for the Mini M @ $50.00. but i guess you dont get a light...

you could always get an AGA 10Gal at petsmart for 15 bucks


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I know, but the Finnex comes with daylight and acitinic and a filter recommended for the tank for only 60 bucks.


----------



## Fishwood (Feb 1, 2008)

The filter that the finnex comes with is some weirdo chinese brand called "shiruba" that you can't even buy as a stand alone item. There's nothing special about it...I've got it on my picotope right now. 

If cost is an issue, you're better off just getting an ADA 5.5 and a CF light from catalina aquariums. You can probably do that for less than either of your other options. And catalina will let you pick the bulbs, whereas the actinic that comes on the finnex fixture isn't fit for planted tanks.


----------



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

AGA 10 Gal - $15.99
Tetra Whisper Power Filters 20 economy - $13.99 (Big als)
Coralife 20" Aqualight Power Compact Strip Light- 1X28Watt - $34.99 (big als)

Total $ 64.97


----------



## Fishwood (Feb 1, 2008)

I can beat that!

5.5 gallon AGA: $10.99 (petsmart)

2 x 13w PC: $35.99 (http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_76&products_id=1232)

Bio System 15: $14.39 (http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+16729&pcatid=16729)

$61.37 TOTAL


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I know, but the deal is better in my opinion. And the light fixture look awesome


----------



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

you said they dont make it anymore so why are you worrying about the Finnex?


----------



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Fishwood said:


> I can beat that!
> 
> 5.5 gallon AGA: $10.99 (petsmart)
> 
> ...


Smaller tank though. 10 is closer to 8 than 5.5  plus Als has power filters for like 9 bucks:

Penn Plax Cascade 80 Power Filter - $8.99
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp19169/si1382692/cl0/pennplaxcascade80powerfilter


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I want FINNEX!!!!!! This thread is to decide what to buy, the 8 gallon or the 4 gallon.


----------



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> I want FINNEX!!!!!! This thread is to decide what to buy, the 8 gallon or the 4 gallon.


YOU SAID THEY DONT MAKE THE 8 ANY MORE



fishman9809 said:


> Thanks, but it turns out that finnex no longer makes the 8 gallon, only the 4 gallon. Also, the seller for the 8 gallon I listed before no longer sells it either! Where can I find one?


odds are no one will have it. search yourself if you are that desperate.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I WILL



seriously man, they just stopped making it like a couple weeks ago, I saw it at their website. 



*and by the way, how do you quote post?*


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

fishman9809 said:


> Can somebody either tell me places to buy the 8 gallon or how to quote?


click the quote button


----------



## Fishwood (Feb 1, 2008)

Nobody can answer this question for you because there's no "right" answer. If you want more than a couple of fish, get the 8 gallon. Finnex makes a decent tank, that's it. The light it comes with is nothing special--in fact, it's probably of inferior quality to comparable current or coralife products. It runs too hot in my opinion. 

If you're interested in quality, an ADA with a current or coralife fixture is probably superior. Paint the back black, get some quality leg mounts for the fixture, and your setup will look every bit as good as the finnex. 

As for where to buy it, none of us are keeping any vendors secret from you: ebay...or google it.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm sorry if I flipped out, I'm a frustrated teenager seeking advice, you know how that is.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Yes yes, raging hormones 

I think you should get whatever you want or can get ahold of, and I don't think you'll find an 8gl that easily unless you get it used on ebay or in the swap and shop. Such a shame because it's an awesome little tank that already has an ideal lighting level. That's not to say the 13w on the 4gl won't grow anything, I grow scraps in buckets with a cheapo 15w normal output fluorescent that came out of an AGA hood and has no reflector but the white plastic backing. It's an entirely upgradeable tank anyway. If the ADA options are out of your reach, then I say go for it, if you're like the rest of us, you'll just be buying more and more tanks in the future when you get the cash to do so. Believe it or not, there are very few if any permanent purchases in this hobby being that it's exciting and obsessive. 

If you really want to save money, you can go with a cheap little all-glass tank from the fish store, which are usually well under $20 depending on size, and if it's rimless you want then you can just pull the plastic rim off. It's been done before, just not on anything very large, I'd say I'm wary of doing that to anything 10gl or more, maybe a 5gl tops. That would leave you tons of cash left over for a nice plant package form the swap and shop as well as all the other gizmos and fish that will go in it. 

The finnex tanks are very nice though, regardless of the size. If you want to see something worth saving up for in the future, check out the finnex M tanks.


----------



## Fishwood (Feb 1, 2008)

Another alternative (and I am somewhat loathe to suggest this given their track record) is to get a small rimless from glasscages.com. I say I am loathe because they have a notoriously poor track record when it comes to customer service. However, most of the complaints are centered around their custom orders. If you get one of their standard sized rimless tanks and don't have it drilled or otherwise modded, you'll probably be okay.


----------



## kornphlake (Dec 4, 2007)

Get the 8 gallon, it's the one you really want and you know it. You'll be able to keep more fish, more plants and it will have a better presence in the room. If you can find one I think it would be worth the additional $20.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks a lot for your suggestions, I might go with the glasscages.com one if I cant find a finnex up for sale, again thanks.


----------



## Fishwood (Feb 1, 2008)

Check out the "1/2" 5 gallon at glasscages, the one that's only 6 inches tall. If I were doing a new nano, I'd go that route. The look is sleek and beyond that, with shallow tanks you get more out of your lighting because there's less water depth to penetrate. Having a 24 watt PC fixture over that tank is quite a bit different than having one over something twice as high.


----------

